# Driver ATI e scheda TV

## g3nt00_m4n

Ho dovuto cambiare il PC e da una bella NVIDIA sono passato ad una ATI per non aspettare una settimana o piu' che arrivasse nel negozio una scheda nvidia a basso prezzo, non lo avessi mai fatto :S

da quando ho messo la nuova scheda (SHAPPHIRE X1050) non riesco piu' a vedere la TV anaogiaca con al mia scheda TV

tvtime mi risponde:

```
*** tvtime requires hardware YUY2 overlay support from your video card

*** driver.  If you are using an older NVIDIA card (TNT2), then

*** this capability is only available with their binary drivers.

*** For some ATI cards, this feature may be found in the experimental

*** GATOS drivers: http://gatos.souceforge.net/

*** If unsure, please check with your distribution to see if your

*** X driver supports hardware overlay surfaces.
```

kdetv: 

```
ASSERT: "_init" in qvideostream.cpp (477)

[...]

ASSERT: "_init" in qvideostream.cpp (477)

Too many errors. Ending V4L2 grabbing.
```

kdetv parte ma mi fa vedere schermo nero ma il suono lo sento (anche perche' il suono passa direttamente dalla scheda tv alla scheda audio tramite cavetto)

la cosa strana e' che: 

```
 xvinfo

X-Video Extension version 2.2

screen #0

 no adaptors present

```

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |  grep Video

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR SGRAM / SDRAM

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

```

qualcuno ha risolto in qualche modo???

----------

## ccino1

ciao anch'io sono alle prese con un ati e una scheda tv pinnacle anologica usb

Non ne so tantissimo ma dalle mie ricerche su google sono riuscito ad ottenre con i driver fglrx per ati dalle ulitme versioni il supporta a xv

ma quando faccio xvinfo si nota che il supporto a yuy2 richiesto er tvtime non c'è.

Ci ho rinunciato è ho usata per un po mplayer che comunque se configurato bene non è male.

Cmq se usi i river ati almeno hai il support a xv e non se costretto ad usare X11 per il video

----------

## g3nt00_m4n

 *ccino1 wrote:*   

> ciao anch'io sono alle prese con un ati e una scheda tv pinnacle anologica usb
> 
> Non ne so tantissimo ma dalle mie ricerche su google sono riuscito ad ottenre con i driver fglrx per ati dalle ulitme versioni il supporta a xv
> 
> ma quando faccio xvinfo si nota che il supporto a yuy2 richiesto er tvtime non c'è.
> ...

 

i che senso i driver ati??

con quelli liberi i radeon rimane lo schermo nero mi sa che ancora non supporta la mia scheda  :Sad:  mentre con gli ultimi fglrx come post sopra funziona quasi tutto tranne xv  :Sad: 

----------

## ccino1

io ho una Mobility Radeon x1600 e con i driver fglrx riesco ad avere il supporo a xv.

cmq io prima riuscivo a vedere la tv anche senza xv usando gl2 o x11.

Mi sa che non ti resta altro che tentare con mplayer

----------

